# First Attempt At Seiko Mods



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

Here are 4 examples using 4 different models.

Hope you like.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

Impressive

Like the monster


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

like them all very much....did you do them yourself?


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

Excellent work. The Monster looks brill. :thumbsup:


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Very impressive, I'm thinking of having ago at this myself!! Out of interest what is the first watch? And how easy is it to do and get the parts?


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

hippo said:


> Very impressive, I'm thinking of having ago at this myself!! Out of interest what is the first watch? And how easy is it to do and get the parts?


Hi Hippo

Was a very easy mod to do.Base watch= Seiko 5 SNKE series aka Poor Man's Grand Seiko.Has a 7S26 mvmt.I simply replaced the dial and hands which I got from Yobokies in Hong Kong.Excellent chap who supplies a whole range of Seiko mod parts.I also replaced original crappy folded Seiko Oyster bracelet with a solid link one also from Yobokies-especially made for the SNKE series with 10mm end pieces.Yobokies can be contacted on [email protected]

At same time I regulated the 7S26 mvmt myself.It is now running at -1second per day.No joke!!!!! Absolutely true!!!!

It's my most accurate watch.


----------



## escyman (Apr 5, 2008)

mrteatime said:


> like them all very much....did you do them yourself?


No.1 Seiko 5 SNKE series I did myself with parts from Yobokies.

No.2 Seiko Monster Bry did the sandblasting and fitted the Yao dial,hands,chapter ring and semi domed sapphire.

No.3 Seiko 7C43 diver A mate who re-furbishes car alloy wheels in Coventry sandblasted the case and bezel.Bry re-lumed dial with green C3 Superluminova and fitted a high domed sapphire crystal.I later replaced hands with chromed sword hands also in C3 Superluminova from Yobokies.

No.4 Seiko Pepsi 7548 quartz diver.I simply dropped mvmt and dial into a 6309 cushion case and replaced hour and min hands with Plongeurs from Yobokies.I retained the seconds hand which is original to the 7548.Finally I fitted a semi domed mineral crystal.


----------



## b11ocx (Mar 19, 2008)

They look great.

Thought about giving this a go, but want to find a web site with lots of dials/hands to look through before I start taking the plunge......


----------



## rev (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking cool dude!

Dead easy to mod Seiko's :lol:

Andy


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2008)

Well impressed mate ,was the work difficult because i have plans for some modded mate-Tony


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

now.....are they for sale :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VinceR (Oct 21, 2005)

Not bad, I like the 1st one best, although I much prefer the standard Seiko handset ..


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice handy work, think this has to be my favorite


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Very nice indeed :thumbsup: - the first one looks best to me but I'd like to see how the dial used on the Monster works with this case.

I'm now getting the urge to modify something myself - last watch I modified was my Monster (which there are pictures of on the forum somewhere) & that was ages ago now! :blink: !

Enjoy :thumbup:


----------



## shaun (Aug 4, 2007)

I like the first one as well - yobokies is a great guy - bought quite a lot of stuff from him.


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Impressive work Iain!

Regs

Bry


----------

